# Blocking emails containing "@itlgopk.uk"



## TimFromOHio (Jan 30, 2018)

I am getting a lot of spam email where "@itlgopk.uk" appears in the "From" field. I use the Office 365 Outlook app to manage my emails.

Outlook identifies these emails as having an invalid format and will not place these emails in the blocked list. Plus, these emails never uses the same address, so even if blocking can be established, it would be of no use.

Creating rules against the subject to permanently delete these emails do not work because Outlooks does not match the rules to the emails.

The email in question is a Gmail address. Google has no tools available to block these emails.

Conversations with Microsoft has proven no solutions.

I want to find a way to block these emails.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Do they contain and words in the subject area that appears on all of them?
If so, use a rule to delete those.


----------



## TimFromOHio (Jan 30, 2018)

Yes, I tried using words that has appeared in the subject line. The emails still appear.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Then you are NOT defining the rule correctly.

What are you typing in the "Subject Contains" area?
And is the correct email address listed that you want to be used when looking for these words?

Post a screen shot of your rule pane?


----------



## TimFromOHio (Jan 30, 2018)

Here is a screen shot of the issue I am having.









The first entry in Rules and Alerts was one that I created this morning. Shortly its creation, I received a spam for what I am trying to block or permanently delete. Notice that this rule is against "sent to".

Let me ask this question, do rules only apply to emails going into the inbox? If this is the case, how can I point rules to other folders?

But the biggest question is these emails where @itlgopk.uk emails. My internet search shows that there are plenty of people receiving these emails and they cannot do anything to block them. With all the concerns about security issues and hacks, it seems like no one is addressing emails. I would think there would be more focus on blocking spam emails then what is occurring.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

When looking at the Message properties, and scrolling through the travel of the email you will see the real path.
It appears that they are spoofing this address and outlook is not seeing it.

Are they all having "Mortgage Refinance Rates" or parts of these words in all of the subjects?


----------



## TimFromOHio (Jan 30, 2018)

I cannot figure out how to determine a spoof email or how to look at a message property. The last thing I want to do is to open one of these emails. How does one look at the message's properties without opening the email? Is there a way to block spoofed emails? 

I receive a large variety of subjects in my spams. Some of them sexual in nature.


----------



## TimFromOHio (Jan 30, 2018)

Here is some of the subjects I have received this morning.

Have A Mole or Skin Tag You Want GONE?
Ringing Ears? Eat THIS for Breakfast & Destroy Tinnitus Fast?
Check Your Account tppitts01 ▶▶ PAYOUT_VERIFICATION ◀ ◀
Get the Highest Guaranteed Return on your Retirement
Check Your Account d.davidgibson ▶▶ PAYOUT_VERIFICATION ◀ ◀
This Hormone Is "Testosterone's Twin"…
End blood sugar worries immediately
ALL Done for you..
Bigger is always better
(1) Inbox Message : Your [$3000] is Ready To Be Addressed
Get a $100 Visa Gift Card from Protect Your Home and $850 in Home Alarm Equipment!
I'm Steve Banks , Bitcoin Millionaire 
(1) Inbox Message : Your [$4000] is Ready To Be Addressed
1 Missed Call from Jenna
Someone near you is performing a background search on you on *Seek Verify...
tppitts01, Candace sent you a private message
❤ You_Don't_Have_to_be_Alone ❤
Learn how to trade and make thousands on Bitcoins
ALL Done for you..
Insanely Bright Military Flashlight Just Released To The Public 
Ringing Ears? Eat THIS for Breakfast & Destroy Tinnitus Fast?
CNN: Pill Cures Man's Baldness
These COUGARS want to mess around
Compare the Best and Worst Medical Alert Companies in your area
The 4 worst blood pressure drugs
Miranda Lambert 45 Pound Weight Loss - Before and After pics
You Received a Private Message
Act_Now! $250,000 Term_Life Coverage_starting at $15/mo - No Exam Required!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried adding just the domain "@itlgopk.uk" without the quotes to the Blocking list?
Your Rule above shows the full email address.


----------



## TimFromOHio (Jan 30, 2018)

Yes I tried adding @itlgopk.uk without the quotes. I only used the quotes for this post. I am sorry for the confusion.

I have tried setting up additional rules. The spam is getting around my rules. I am at a lost on how to block these emails. I am so frustrated that no one has a solution.


----------



## TimFromOHio (Jan 30, 2018)

Why am I not receiving any response to my issues?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Then it just may be that different real addresses are spoofing this "@itlgopk.uk" address and they are not getting blocked.
If one does NOT respond to any of these email, the just may stop, since the sender has not hit a good address.
If one responds, then the sender KNOWS they have a sucker on the line.


----------



## TimFromOHio (Jan 30, 2018)

These emails are not stopping. I do not respond to these emails. 

I am not reading any solution to my problem. So what I am taking out of all this is that there is no way to block spoofed emails. There is no way to block emails having @itlgopk.uk any where it the emails. So, I am just stuck having to deal with these emails daily. Or, get a new email address and cancel my primary email address.

This next statement is a commentary. I do not understand why email providers cannot offer tools to stop spoofing emails when they arrive on their servers and before they are sent to their clients. I cannot see why a legitimate business or person would need to use spoofed emails. It would seem to me that blocking spoofed emails will cut down on the amount of identify thefts and hacking incidents.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Since you are using Outlook that is part of Office, with it open, go to the Junk drop down that is the ribbon bar.
There select Junk email Options
Then the Blocked sender tab
Click the "Add" button and then enter @itlgopk.uk
And OK you self out.

You are not the only one that is being hit, if you do a Google on "@itlgopk.uk" you will find several hits.


----------



## TimFromOHio (Jan 30, 2018)

I have tried what you have suggest. It does not work. It may be cause @itlgopk.uk does not appear in the From box. It appears in the To box. Junk mail apparently does not check the To box. (Am I correct about that?) Rules do not work. Nothing seems to work. No one has a solution.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

You are correct, only the From box is checked, it would have helped if you had told us this up front.
What made you think that these were coming from @itlgopk.uk?

What is in the From box?
It my help if you were to post a screen shot of the header are of one of these emails?


----------



## TimFromOHio (Jan 30, 2018)

Below is the screen shot of a typical spam I have been getting. Tell me how to block these emails. I cannot block by domain or email address because often Outlook says the email address is invalid. Plus, the address constantly changes. Notice where the @itlgopk.uk appears. I get 20 to 30 of these emails a day and I cannot find a way to stop them.










The thing I cannot understand that if Outlook can identify when an email address is invalid, why cannot Microsoft give there customers the ability to block emails where their address are invalid.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Your attachment is way to small to read any of it, repost a much larger one?


----------



## TimFromOHio (Jan 30, 2018)

Sorry, I hope this is better.















T


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You failed to mention that you are using SpamFighter. Those emails are in the SpamFighter folder so you're not actually "receiving" them. Looks like SpamFighter is doing its job. Just verify the contents of the spam folder to make sure nothing legitimate is being moved there by an overly aggressive filter and then delete the rest.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

This proves that a picture is worth a 1,000 words!


----------



## TimFromOHio (Jan 30, 2018)

I did not mention Spam Fighter because Spam Fighter was not involved with my question. I would like to stop having these emails appear in any folder. I would like to be able to totally block these emails. Yes, they are not going into my inbox, but I have to deal with deleting these emails daily. Yes, it is easy to deleted these emails, but why must I deal with these emails daily? 

I repeat, I want a way to totally block these emails from appearing in any folder.

As for DaveA's answer, I feel like that is an impropriate answer. I felt a bit insulted with his response. It provided no useful information or help. It was not a professional response.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Spam Fighter is involved as if it was NOT working, then all of these emails would be in your inbox.
Let Spam Fighter do it's job and just empty the folder from time to time. You never told us what folder they were in and I just assumed that they were in the inbox.

There is NO way of stopping in getting these other than start using a different email address.

Since you had not told us about the usage of Spam Fighter the picture showed that you were.


----------



## TimFromOHio (Jan 30, 2018)

Just a last comment on my issue.

I did not mention using Spam Fighter because my use of Spam Fighter was not relevant to my question. My question was how to block these emails from appearing in any folder. Yes, Spam Fighter is catching these emails. But I do not consider Spam Fighter on doing a good job because these emails are not being blocked. My hopes in using Spam Fighter was to block these emails, not to move them into a different folder. These emails were going into my spam folder. So, as far as I can tell, all Spam Fighter is doing is moving these emails from the spam folder into the Spam Fighter folder. I still have to clean out the Spam Fighter folder and I do this multiple times a day.

I have communicated with the Spam Fighter people. They were no help with actually blocking these emails. 

I am upset that I have to deal with offensive emails and being told there is no way to stopped the. There has to be a better way of handling these emails. Changing all my accounts where this email is being used will be painful process.

As for say "This proves that a picture is worth a 1,000 words!" and being the only response from you is in poor judgement on your part. It seems like you were making fun of me. It was not a useful statement. Next time, try using better wording and actually tell people what you meant. How do I know your intent with this message?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

TimFromOHio said:


> I did not mention using Spam Fighter because my use of Spam Fighter was not relevant to my question


You are wrong about that. It was very relevant because as long as you're using third party software to manage spam it's going to override anything else you try to do so you can set all of the rules you want and they won't work. Nevertheless, all spam software does is move spam to a spam/trash folder which makes it easier to manage. If the spam actually got through it would be intermingled with your legitimate emails and you'd have to sift through them and delete them yourself. This way, they are all sent to a specific folder so you can manage them more easily. Setting rules on email clients to create blocked senders lists does the same thing, it just sends it to a trash or spam folder. This enables you to go through them and see if any legitimate emails have been sent there by mistake so that you don't lose them.

Dave's response was not rude or inappropriate. It's a common statement to make when a picture clarifies a situation. If you had stated your were using SpamFighter at the very beginning it would have prevented a lot of wasted time and effort to help set up rules that weren't going to work anyway.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm told that this can be done since office 365 uses outlook 2016 but you would have to uninstall SpamFighter.

https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...l-filter-e89c12d8-9d61-4320-8c57-d982c8d52f6b


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

in office 365 - outlook 2016 , you can change the rules for the Junk 
goto home > Junk >junk email options


----------



## TimFromOHio (Jan 30, 2018)

I debated for several days if I wanted to respond. I feel like you were actually understanding my question.

The spam issues occurred months before I started using Spam Fighter. I tried using rules to block these emails and the rules were not functioning. Searching Microsoft forums and even contacting Microsoft support gave me no solutions. I discover that it is a common complaint where Outlook rules are not working for people. Removing Spam Fighter will do nothing for me because Outlook rules are not working the way they are advertised. Maybe I am not using Outlook correctly. Is there a could source where I can learn more on how to manage Outlook rules?

Let's assume I am not using Spam Fighter. Given what I wrote above, is there an add-in that does a better job of managing rules.

More comment on Dave's answer. I acknowledge that "A picture is worth a thousand words" is a common phrase. Being a common phrase does not mean it is an appropriate phrase to use. Dave made an assumption that I would take his answer as he intended. I did not. I was offended by Dave's use of the phrase as an appropriate response, especially since he did not include an additional verbiage. I was expecting some sort of an apology. I did not get an apology, I got a defense. This made me angry. It makes me think your organization is not professionally run.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You certainly have the right to take offense or feel you've been insulted by any comment anyone makes but that doesn't mean we consider it a founded complaint that requires any disciplinary action. Dave's comment was more of a general statement probably directed at me more than you. Some people are way more sensitive than others and that appears to be the case here. I'm offended and insulted that you base the professionalism of this site on something so innocuous but I won't be losing any sleep over it.


----------

